
Distributed consistency at scale: Spanner vs. Calvin (2017) - fanf2
http://dbmsmusings.blogspot.com/2017/04/distributed-consistency-at-scale.html
======
evanweaver
Also see his followup post here:
[https://dbmsmusings.blogspot.com/2018/09/newsql-database-
sys...](https://dbmsmusings.blogspot.com/2018/09/newsql-database-systems-are-
failing-to.html)

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14053370](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14053370)

